# VIP922 software now at S119



## Jhon69

Noticed this morning my VIP922 updated to software S119.Anyone have any information on software S119?.Thanks.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

We haven't received information yet about this software update. Thanks.



Jhon69 said:


> Noticed this morning my VIP922 updated to software S119.Anyone have any information on software S119?.Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

You are the only one chosen to ummm... test it.


----------



## Jhon69

P Smith said:


> You are the only one chosen to ummm... test it.


So far it seems S119 fixed my to record recording display,but my timer for Pawn Stars is having problems finding new episodes which is no problem because I always do a forward search anyways and just select Record This.


----------



## P Smith

Currently it's cover:
XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-*SUX*-Z23]
R0089041729-R0093937418 
and three individual SNs.


----------



## Jhon69

We recorded The Big Bang Theory last night,after watching it,I deleted it.When I went back into My Recordings The Big Bang Theory Tile was still showing as it was still there,when I selected it to delete it a message appeared and asked me "Do you want to delete"?".I selected Yes and the Big Bang Theory Tile disappeared.:shrug:


Mine is : S119 XACB


----------



## P Smith

I guess your R-number is in that range but from three separate SN.


----------



## Marcus S

Most timers today are recording under wrong show name and creating new folders. For example Saturday Night Live is currently recording under Meet Joe Black. Will be interesting to see if this upgrade also fixes the keep limit which often keeps up to twice the numbers of shows set to keep. Still no Pandora in this upgrade.

Yup pulled the plug for several minutes this morning and shows are still recording under the wrong show / title name.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Are you still having issues with the Program Guide? Have you run a check switch test on your receiver? We did have certain channels that had the wrong Guide information last week due to Hurricane Sandy. Thanks.



Marcus S said:


> Most timers today are recording under wrong show name and creating new folders. For example Saturday Night Live is currently recording under Meet Joe Black. Will be interesting to see if this upgrade also fixes the keep limit which often keeps up to twice the numbers of shows set to keep. Still no Pandora in this upgrade.
> 
> Yup pulled the plug for several minutes this morning and shows are still recording under the wrong show / title name.


----------



## Jhon69

Here's what I have noticed improved on my VIP922/wMT2 with S119.

To record display fixed.

Weather Channel fixed.

OTA Format description display fixed.

Problems I have noticed:

To record function from timers on satellite having problems setting up to record timers on satellite channels all the way(9days),so far no issues with to record functions(9 days) from timers OTA.

I have to reload the webpage for Live TV twice on Dish Online(using IE9) for the picture,recordings,timers to appear otherwise all I see is a blue screen.

To reload the guide on the VIP922 select Menu/Settings/System Info Tile,run System Info,after that completes Save and turn Off(Standby) 922 for 30 to 40 minutes guide will reload.


----------



## Jhon69

Noticed tonight that my 922 scheduled 2 New Pawn Star recordings from the main New Pawn Stars timer,so the issue I had before where I needed to setup separate timers from the main timer maybe corrected will keep watch on this issue.But so far it looks good.Good Job DISH!


----------



## Marcus S

Sorry due to holidays and vacations was not able to provide an update. Timers are now recording the correct shows but the age old problem of setting the timers to keep 3 events is still broken. Timers are keeping up to 6 events before dropping the last 3 and then creap back up into 6 over and over. The timers setting always shows keep 3.

It would also be nice to see Pandora added. Currently I have to stream Pandora through Playon through Home Media.


----------



## P Smith

do you really want to update 922 when the SW team is racing for 913 aka hopper 2 ? and put on back burner hopper 1 updates ?


----------



## Marcus S

Yes I would. If a company can't manage multiple products it may be time to insource the engineering team again instead of repeatedly making headline news for poor product deployment across the board. Dish has a repeated history of dump the 1 year old product for new while never fixing past issues. Don't really care but I can hope Dish will get it one day. New every two is my moto.


----------



## P Smith

you are a member here same 10 years ... and we discuss the matter ( insufficient support of existing models - bug squashing, new user's features, etc ) all the time ... nothing changed


----------



## Marcus S

I am extremely well documented on dbstalk as I was on the now defunt dbsforums (domain purchased by dbstalk) on the issues with the 4000, 4700 and 5000. The 5000 received a firmware upgrade that crippled the receiver. Dish lost at least 500k+ subscribers out of contract when they where told they had to "pay" for a replacement 6000. That is when I said goodbye to Dish as well.

As of 1.19 which is what this post is about, the 922 "still" keeps recordings past the keep limit (keep 3 obviously means keep 5 or 6?), Home Media locks up after an hour of DLNA play requiring a red button reset and there is no work around. The 922 reboots "almost" everyday at 2am because I am usually up listening to XM. It looses my last Favorite list setting back to "My Channels" instead of my Favorite list "HDSDDUP". Gripes include the fact I can't remove channel(s) from my favorites list if it was added under a free week / weekend. Obvously Dish does not want to add "Hide SD duplicates" available to DirecTV subs. Still no native Pandora app, so I have to stream it through PlayOn via 922 Home Media. Sometimes a program only records several mins, then resumes as a 2nd recording in the same folder.

My 10 year history is here on dbstalk if "you" want to search for my name. Like "you" said I have been around as long as you, but like WWII everyone seems to forget the past and it is not my job to refresh everyone's memory or perform the research on my own past posts for them.

I guess that means we are now officialy open to "discussion" on the remaining issues with 1.19 on the 922.


----------



## James Long

Marcus S said:


> I am extremely well documented on dbstalk as I was on the now defunt dbsforums (domain purchased by dbstalk) ...


Actually the DBSForums domain still belongs to Diana Collins ... but it has been redirected to DBSTalk (with her permission).

Now that correction has been made ... lets talk about S119.


----------



## Rduce

I have been using a 922 for a month now and have not had a problem with it, in fact it seems just as solid as the 722K that it replaced. Other than the first day and night, before I got some exhaust fans setup on it that is. Is it possible that most of the problems encountered with reboots and such are heat induced? 

For the record, I use an exhaust system I found on ebay and used it with my 722 as well. My temps are a high of 104, low of 82 , with an average of 96.


----------



## P Smith

Update of S1.19 - Applets now v. A039 (but someone decided to spool out whole package, jic):


Code:


PID=0870h
 DownloadID: 1MWC
 Upgrading FW [5]:
 S119:'1[1-5]3[1-2]''AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S119'
 S119:'A039_signed.tgz''AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S119'
 S119:'firmware_3_3_110a.tgz''AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S119'
 S119:'WeatherAppTile.tgz''AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S119'
 S119:'AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S118'
 New FW: 'S119'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SUX-Z2-3].': {ViP922}  R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## Rduce

P Smith said:


> Update of S1.19 - Applets now v. A039 (but someone decided to spool out whole package, jic):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PID=0870h
> DownloadID: 1MWC
> Upgrading FW [5]:
> S119:'1[1-5]3[1-2]''AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S119'
> S119:'A039_signed.tgz''AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S119'
> S119:'firmware_3_3_110a.tgz''AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S119'
> S119:'WeatherAppTile.tgz''AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S119'
> S119:'AAA1'-'DND1','G100'-'G110','S040'-'S118'
> New FW: 'S119'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
> '1...' & 'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SUX-Z2-3].': {ViP922}  R0000000001-R4000000000


Is this a recent spool and if so how recent, as I have begun to have a problem that is not consistent with recording OTA. Recently had a couple of issues where it recorded the program, yet the red recording LED never came on and the other was it recorded the last couple of minutes of a show ONLY!


----------



## P Smith

It came last week or days.


----------

